# My Hunchback Of Notre Dame dio



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Recently finished the 1/24th scale Hunchback figure from Geo-Metric and decided to put him in a diorama. Created a wooden floor out of balsa wood planks, then added a wooden crate (also made from balsa wood) and a pair of barrels that I bought at my local arts & crafts store. 

http://mcfergeson.110mb.com/hunchback.htm

Let me know what you think. 

Sean


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Looks great! Love the wood floor!!! I'd like to learn your method on that. I want to try skin tones on figures one day, just not there yet.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks. Now I wish I had taken pictures of the build process. 

I bought a big bag of balsa wood from an arts & crafts store. The bag had these planks that were all the same size and shape. I used these, starting in the center of the base and spreading out on both sides. I glued them down with Elmer's white glue. When they ran over the edge, I simply cut them down and reused the pieces. It turned out better than I hoped. 

Sean


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nifty little piece there, Sean!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much, James and John! 

Sean


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

You guys do great work with flesh tones.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, Buc. I try to practice wherever and whenever I can. 

Sean


----------

